# Sony vaio VGN-NR38M driver needed for XP



## bangalibor (Dec 8, 2009)

Please help me finding all drivers for XP for my sony vaio VGN-NR38M series.
I am going to die with this vista.

Thanks in advance


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi unfortunately you have not given the correct model number I have tried it on both the uk and usa sites and it is not recognised,please check it and repost the number


----------



## bangalibor (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks,

Actually the series number is VGN-NR38M/s, which is there in sony uk support site. But they have drivers only for vista for this model. As they dont sell this series now, i am not getting xp drivers from them for this series.

Please help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi glad you found it but your issue remains which is annoying for you try running everest ultimate use the trial and get all the info on your hardware then post the pci\ven and dev for the device someone here may be able to help you find the drivers


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Well that series takes: "Realtek high definition audio device"

Go here for driver:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Riskyone101


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you post a full everest report?
I will then be able to determine all the drivers you need.

Bill


----------



## bangalibor (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Riskyone101. i am able to hear sounds now.

but still i am not able to get the ethernet controller,mass storage & modem drivers. please help


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

> Can you post a full everest report?
> I will then be able to determine all the drivers you need.


----------

